# Report an inappropriate ad - Bedrock Games



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2009)

I know Russ has mentioned being able to request certain ads not be shown. I, um, personally don't have a problem with the ad, but I figure it's kind of in poor taste, and might piss some people off.

Screenshot attached.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2009)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Dec 2, 2009)

Using the image of the 9/11 attacks to sell a game is extremely inappropriate, IMO.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah, yes.  I read the text but somehow didn't notice the picture.

Ryan can you provide the link the ad goes to so we can locate it?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2009)

The ad leads to Home


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2009)

The full link is Home


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2009)

I've emailed Ed with the details.


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 3, 2009)

from the thread title i thot this was going to be a wilma on bettie comic pr0n ad with fred and barney watching


----------



## pawsplay (Dec 3, 2009)

If only. Why can't some people just get a clue?


----------

